# East Fortune Hospital. Jun 2015



## Judderman62 (Jan 10, 2016)

The History

In 1922 several buildings and an area of land were used to create East Fortune Hospital. This served as a tuberculosis sanatorium for the south-east region of Scotland until the onset of World War II. The airfield was then brought back into service as RAF East Fortune, initially, a training airfield, and the hospital patients were transferred to Bangour Hospital in West Lothian. The hospital re-opened after the war, but by 1956, as the number of tuberculosis patients began to fall, the hospital changed its function to house the mentally handicapped. In 1997, the hospital closed down, and its patients were transferred to Roodlands Hospital in Haddington.

The Visit

I was in Scotland for a weeks holiday and exploring and this place was on my list.

During my time on site, I saw 5 deer in 3 separate sightings. The hospital is in a lovely, peaceful setting and I enjoyed my time here.

The Photos


1







2






3






4






5






6






7






8






9






10






11






12






13






14






15






16






17






18






19






20





​


----------



## smiler (Jan 10, 2016)

You got some interesting shots, the wheelchair I especially liked, Thanks


----------



## catherinejj (Jan 10, 2016)

I love these photos. So atmospheric.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 11, 2016)

cheers peeps


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 11, 2016)

Awesome shots! That's beautiful!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice one! Brilliant photos,Thanks for showing.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 11, 2016)

thanks Guys. 'Tis a nice place for a wander.


----------



## Scaramanger (Jan 11, 2016)

Definately some appeal to that place.. And cool shots also...


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 13, 2016)

Aw mate after looking at your pics I am kicking myself for not going here last time I was back home! Great report!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 13, 2016)

A very good mix of shots here - really tells the story of this place. Glad you photographed an original TB ward exterior (pics 4, 11)


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 14, 2016)

thanks guys


----------



## paulkelly60 (Apr 15, 2016)

Fantastic shots looking to visit here soon .... cheers


----------



## lonewolf (Apr 15, 2016)

Cool explore here love the shots


----------

